# Recipe For Apa With Tettnang



## beerDingo (22/1/10)

Hey all,

I've got some tettnang hops that I've grown myself, and would like to put them in an APA. Please tell me if these are the wrong hops for this style beer, but as i drink a few, I should be able to tell the difference that these add to it.

ATM, I'm thinking of doing a simple grain bill (JW pale, and a little specialty grain), then maybe use Amarillo for bittering, and maybe a 30 min addition, then was thinking of adding my tettnang at 15, and 0 minutes. Any thoughts on this?

cheers,
Dingo


----------



## zebba (22/1/10)

My first extract brew was the extract version of Dr Smurtos Golden Ale, but with Tettnang subbed for Amarillo (and the bittering addition adjusted accordingly). That has a similarish schedule to what you've indicated you were looking at

I decided after that brew that I really, _really_ like Tettnang. I thought it worked nicely.


----------



## Pete2501 (22/1/10)

I've got 100g of this. I'll have to give the suggested a go.

Edit: Fingers typing but brain not thinking.


----------



## Duff (22/1/10)

Tettnang goes well in APA's. Try the following, a great beer. You could sub a clean yeast to ferment instead of 009 if you wanted to, like 001 or 029.

Tettnang also goes well in a Kolsch if you like that style.

Cheers.


06-13 Victory Hop Devil I

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 
Total Grain (kg): 5.60
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.18
Anticipated SRM: 10.9
Anticipated IBU: 73.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.3 3.60 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
21.4 1.20 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
8.9 0.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
3.6 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
1.8 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 29.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 13.2 30 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 7.8 30 min.
20.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 5.20 9.1 30 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 8.5 15 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 5.1 15 min.
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale


----------



## beerDingo (22/1/10)

Cheers guys, I will give this a go tomorrow I think.

I've got both Centenial and Amarillo, so could do that recipe, but I've never actually brewed with Centenial yet, so not sure of the flavours it imparts, and I really want to see how my home grown variety work out. Just hope the whole hops don't clog up my system!


----------



## manticle (22/1/10)

beerDingo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've got some tettnang hops that I've grown myself, and would like to put them in an APA. Please tell me if these are the wrong hops for this style beer, but as i drink a few, I should be able to tell the difference that these add to it.
> 
> ...



Take what I say with a grain of salt as I'm not a regular APA maker. However I love tettnanger and find it has a citrus characteristic which is obviously well in place in an APA. I have a golden ale recipe that I usually hop with tettnang and hallertauer. I recently made it again but with centennial. The centennial is far stronger (although I also hopped this one to a higher degree) but as you probably know that's got massive citrus notes and to my mind both work well. I may try a future one with cent for bittering and tett for later additions.

Personally though I would drop out any late additions of other stronger flavoured hops like amarillo as it may overshadow the more subtle noble one. Bitter with amarillo (another hop I love) and flavour with tett.

My recipe is a combo of ale, pils, crystal, munich and wheat.


----------

